# Wilbanks queen markings will conform to the norm in 2019 and 2020



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I learned today that Wilbanks marks their queens with just blue and green. This year was a "Blue" year (but Red if following the international norm). 

I was told that Wilbanks' customers prefer having the just the blue and green markings... :scratch:


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

BeeCurious said:


> I learned today that Wilbanks marks their queens with just blue and green. This year was a "Blue" year (but Red if following the international norm).
> 
> I was told that Wilbanks' customers prefer having the just the blue and green markings... :scratch:


Yeah, and 1914 to 1926, all Model T Fords were all painted black too.


----------

